# Can't Install Phaser Printer Driver on Windows 7



## pegs (Mar 21, 2006)

I recently got a new computer running Windows 7 (64 bit), and I can't get the driver for my Tektronix Phaser 740 Driver installed.

The driver is 32_64bitw2kps.exe, dated 8/19/2000, which the Xerox web site says _will _work for the Phaser 740 / Windows 7 (64 bit).

Whenever I try to install it through "Add Printer", I get the error message, _ "Printer driver was not installed. Operation could not be completed (error 0x00000002)"._

I also tried installing the Global Drivers for Xerox Printers. Both the Postscript and the PCL5 gave me the error message,_ "Printer was not installed. Unable to find a core driver package that is required by the printer driver package."_

Xerox/Tektronix refuses to help me because they say they no longer support this printer, even though their driver description says it will work with Windows 7 (64 bit).

I REALLY need to be able to use this printer, as it's my only printer. Can anyone help me?

Peg


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Right click on the driver installer .exe and select properties, go to the compatibility tab and select the OS the driver was designed for from the drop down box, also check the run as administrator box, hit OK, then try the install again.


----------



## pegs (Mar 21, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> Right click on the driver installer .exe and select properties, go to the compatibility tab and select the OS the driver was designed for from the drop down box, also check the run as administrator box, hit OK, then try the install again.


Okay, I followed your instructions, Dog, but in the "Compatibility" Tab, the "Compatibility Mode" is completely greyed out. It's checked, though, and says "Windows Vista", but it won't allow me to change it.

I did check "Run this program as an administrator", but it didn't help. I still get the error message, "Printer driver was not installed. Operation could not be completed (error 0x00000002)".

Peg


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> Note: If this option is grayed out, the user account you are currently logged in with doesn't have administrative privileges. Click the Show settings for all users button, provide an administrative password, and then you can check off Run this program as an admin.


http://maximumpcguides.com/windows-vista/run-software-in-application-compatibility-mode/

.


----------



## pegs (Mar 21, 2006)

Dog. I've changed the compatibility on the installation driver (32_64bitw2kps.exe), first to Windows 95, then to Windows 98, then to Windows 2000, then to Windows XP, then to Windows Vista. (I did this by hitting "Change settings for all users".each time). And I checked "run this program as an administrator" each time.

After each change, I've double-clicked the 32_64bitw2kps.exe file, which unzips the files into a Xerox folder on my C: Drive. Then I've gone in to DEVICES AND PRINTERS and said, "Add a Printer". I then selected HAVE DISK and browsed to the location on my C: Drive where the program was unzipped. It finds the .inf file for me, and I hit OK.

When I hit CONTINUE, I still get the error message, "Printer driver was not installed. Operation could not be completed (error 0x00000002)".

I hope this describes everything I'm doing, so you can see if I'm doing it wrong. I really appreciate your efforts!

Peg


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

The error 0x00000002, is a permissions error, not sure what the problem is, sorry


.


----------

